# Sony Pictures is apparently moving forward with "Venom"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For those who are Spider-Man fans,it is being reported that Sony and Marvel are developing a potential spinoff with "Venom",one of the villains from "Spider-Man 3".No official word from Sony or Marvel on this story,yet.It is also being reported that Sony is developing a fourth "Spider-Man" film for a 2011 release.More info at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080731/121749749100.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From zap2it.com:
Sony has kept this project pretty quiet for sometime.
It is now being reported that Sony has hired writers Rhett Reese and Paul Wernick to pen a script for the Venom film.

http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/zap-venom-spider-man-film-snares-writers,0,6715121.story


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

How in the world can you have a Venom movie without Spider-man in it??? This sounds like a bad idea to me, but maybe they'll prove me wrong. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They had Venom comics without Spider-Man in them...

Personally, I never got it. They even tried (in the comics) to turn Venom into some kind of vigilante hero for a bit... It'd be like if Manson was let out of prison and allowed to patrol the streets doling out vigilante justice. Insane!

I just don't see the point of doing this movie.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Currently rewriting a *Spider-Man 4* script for Columbia Pictures,Gary Ross is taking over the *Venom* project.

Ross will rewrite to direct the film.

Marvel Entertainment,Avi Arad and Ross will produce.

Topher Grace,who just signed on to star in *Predators* at Fox,is not considered a shoo-in to reprise the role,as the spinoff will start from the drawing board.

http://weblogs.variety.com/bfdealmemo/2009/10/more-details-on-the-ross-venom-film-.html


----------

